# Daylight saving clock change



## JAC45 (Oct 30, 2020)

My wife uses the Omnipod plus the Dexcom G6. It has been a long slog to sort out her basal insulin program, which, whilst a lot easier than before now using CGM, can still be time-consuming as it involves trial and error to understand what the fasting basal insulin rate is. Dutifully twice a year, when the clocks change, we change the time on the Omnipod PDM and the G6 adjusts itself,

However, presumably a person's fasting basal shape does not change overnight and so after a clock change there is a disconnect between the pump basal program and that of the individuals own basal shape. We do see that BG control does go off for a period of a week or more after a clock change, as presumably the subsequent change in sleeping and eating patterns affect and ultimately adjust the basal fasting insulin rates.

Do other people see this effect and, if so, how do they manage the clock change. Do you just create an additional basal program on the pump similar to the old one, but just adjusted by an hour?  Or just cope with the change until the body changes?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 30, 2020)

JAC45 said:


> Do other people see this effect and, if so, how do they manage the clock change. Do you just create an additional basal program on the pump similar to the old one, but just adjusted by an hour? Or just cope with the change until the body changes?


Yes the change is noticeable hence why we are told not to basal test around that time. I just change the clock on my pump and carry on as normal with adjustments as needed for a day or two.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 30, 2020)

Yes, same as when you fly halfway across the world - 'firefight' for a few days.  It all seems to go pretty normal again after a week ish.


----------



## Ljc (Oct 31, 2020)

What amazes me is, how  our bodies seem to know things like when the clocks changed only by an hour or when the seasons are due to change , mine positively sulks when it senses the seasons are due to change


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 31, 2020)

I am the same as @Pumper_Sue 
I just change the clock on my pump, firefight for a few days and then it usually settles.  If needed I make any adjustments to basal rates where I notice issues.  It can be a good prompt for a fasting test.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 1, 2020)

I can handle the tweaks and changes needed due to the clocks changing, it’s all the other basal-need changes every month through the year with no apparent precipitating cause that wear me down!


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 1, 2020)

I certainly don’t do a basal rate test every month.
I tend to do changes to periods of time as they cause a oroblem, but find it relay difficult to fit a full 24 hour basal rate test.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 2, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> I certainly don’t do a basal rate test every month.
> I tend to do changes to periods of time as they cause a oroblem, but find it relay difficult to fit a full 24 hour basal rate test.



Yes since I’ve been wearing CGM more or less full time I generally just tweak basal based on whether overnight traces or responses to well known foods are changing, rather than specifically doing fasting-checks. My basal does seem to need tweaking a couple of times a month though


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 2, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Yes since I’ve been wearing CGM more or less full time I generally just tweak basal based on whether overnight traces or responses to well known foods are changing, rather than specifically doing fasting-checks. My basal does seem to need tweaking a couple of times a month though


I seem to waver between 100% and 120% and use TBRs until I am sure.  Then change it, then guess what, ....  It is just  a feature of Pumping.  I suppose because we have the ability to fine tune we do.


----------

